# 50 Amp To 30 Amp



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

A new RV Park opened in our area but the electrical hook-up only offers 20 AMP and 50 AMP service. I have 30A service for my 2003 Outback and I have heard that I can tie-in to the 50A service (by utilizing a 50A to 30A adapter pigtail) without hurting anything. Is this true? The 20A service just doesn't cut it!

Can anyone help me with this issue?

Thanks in Advance -

Terry


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought one of the adaptors, the national forest has two host sites nearby and they only have 50amp. The dealer said I would be fine. haven't had a chance to use it yet though.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I also carry a 50 to 30 amp adapter. I've had to use it a couple of times. It won't hurt anything to use one.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The more adapters the better if you ask me, never know what you are going to run into. Many of the boxes will have a 50amp plug, 30amp plug and a couple 110 plugs, but not all of them provide the variety so get a good 50 to 30amp plug and you'll be set.

Be aware I've heard of a few of these being stolen when people are away, one guy even locks his to the post. Some people will take anything it seems like.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> The more adapters the better if you ask me, never know what you are going to run into. Many of the boxes will have a 50amp plug, 30amp plug and a couple 110 plugs, but not all of them provide the variety so get a good 50 to 30amp plug and you'll be set.
> 
> Be aware I've heard of a few of these being stolen when people are away, one guy even locks his to the post. Some people will take anything it seems like.
> [snapback]56293[/snapback]​


Thanks everyone!! I thought it would be okay, but I thought I could ask my fellow Outbackers!

Nice look'n rig Y-Guy!!


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Geez, seems some people will steal anything. I dont have one of these adapters yet, but will probally get one just in case. I guess I assume too much in my fellow campers. We try to not only look out for those fellow campers around us, but also looking for those that we havent seen around their camper. We also look out for any of their kids when parents arent looking. Some call it being nosy, but I call it being a safe camper, and hope everyone does the same for me also. Guess it is the nature of my job thats created me to be suspicious of anyone, but I really think the majority of us campers try to look out for each other when possible. I may be wrong,







but I would rather be right.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You are right amanda lou









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Terry,

action Welcome to Outbackers! action 
Glad to have you aboard!

The 50 amp service adaptor should be fine. It does not mean you will use 50 amps (which would blow the breakers in your Outback), just that up to 50 amps are available.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I can tie-in to the 50A service (by utilizing a 50A to 30A adapter pigtail) without hurting anything.


I didn't know about this, either, until staying at the River Ranch Resort in Kerrville this summer. All the boxes in the new section were 50 Amp, but they supplied the adaptor. Since then, however, I've purchased one from CW.

Hanven't used it yet, but I know I probably will.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's also good to carry the 50 to 30 as sometimes that nice spot you want has a worn out or non-functional 30 amp outlet, while the 50 amp has barely been used. This saved the day for me one time so we didn't have to move.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It's also good to carry the 50 to 30 as sometimes that nice spot you want has a worn out or non-functional 30 amp outlet, while the 50 amp has bareley been used


.

OK, now I'm confused. Isn't that what we're talking about????









Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes. I was just giving another reason to do so. Sorry if I was unclear.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

No, you're not confused.
CJ just reads too fast sometimes.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now I m confused. The original question was a 20 and 50 amp only, no 30. I have had that problem once.

Jim s logic was another good reason to have (or in my case Get) one.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man I thought I have enough stuff
Now I have to get a 50 to 30.
Wait till I tell DW























Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

small5 said:


> I have heard that I can tie-in to the 50A service (by utilizing a 50A to 30A adapter pigtail) without hurting anything. Is this true?
> [snapback]56275[/snapback]​


I _think _I got it right


----------

